# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Tour tham quan chợ nổi nét sinh hoạt đặc sắc cư dân vùng sông nước. 0913881598

## hoabinhtourist.hcm

CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH
TIỀN GIANG - CHỢ NỔI CÁI BÈ
Thời gian : 1 ngày
Phương tiện : Đi ,về bằng xe
 
*BUỔI SÁNG : SÀI GÒN - MỸ THO  (90km)                                                                                                       (Ăn S, T)*
 Xe và HDV công ty HÒA BÌNH TOURIST  đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Mỹ Tho. Theo quốc lộ 1A, tới Mỹ Tho quý khách dùng điểm tâm sáng tại *nhà hàng Trung Lương* , xe đưa đoàn đi qua vài khu phố thị, du khách tham quan một thoáng thành phố đã có thời rất phồn vinh với tên "Mỹ Tho Đại Phố". Tới *bến tàu du lịch 30/4* quý khách lên canoe cao tốc du ngoạn *Sông Tiền* xem *làng nuôi cá bè* và ngắm nhìn *4 cù lao tứ linh “ Long , Lân, Quy Phụng “* . Quý khách thưởng thức đặc sản nước dừa trên cano.
Cano tiếp tục đưa du khách ngược *Sông Tiền* đến tham quan *Chợ Nổi Cái Bè* , một nét văn hoa tiêu biểu của vùng song nước miền tây nam bộ . Tham quan làng nghề thủ công truyền thống : *Lò Cốm , bánh tráng , kẹo dừa.* 
Quý khách có cơ hội tận mắt ngắm nhìn những vườn trái cây trĩu quả của *Tiền Giang* nơi cung cấp 70% sản lượng trái cây cho cả nước. Tham quan vườn *sầu riêng Ngũ Hiệp* nổi tiếng . 
Trở *về Khu Du Lịch Thới Sơn* quý khách tham quan vườn cây ăn trái , thường thức các loại trái cây theo mùa và nghe *đờn ca tài tử Nam Bộ*  , đi đò chèo dưới hai hàng dừa xanh mát . Cano đưa quý khách về lại *bến tàu 30/4* quý khách lên xe ô tô đoàn  khởi hành về *Thành Phố Hồ Chí Minh*. Về Tới Sài Gòn kết thúc chương trình chia tay và hẹn gặp lại quý khách.
* “ HOA BINH TOURIST chúc quý khách một chuyến đi vui vẻ”*
*GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI: 599,000đ/khách*
_Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 25 khách_ 

*Giá tour bao gồm*
*Không bao gồm*

 Xe đời mới máy lạnh đưa đón tham quan.
 Ăn uống bao gồm: 1 bữa ăn phụ , 1 bữa ăn chính tiêu chuẩn 120,000đ/khách
 Phí tham quan theo chương trình.
 HDV vui vẻ, nhiệt tình chuyên nghiệp.
 Bảo hiểm du lịch theo quy định (mức bồi thường tối đa 10.000.000đ/vụ). 
 Nón, nước suối, khăn lạnh
 Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình: điện thoại, vui chơi giải trí ngoài chương trình.
 thuế VAT

*Trẻ Em*

 Dưới  05 tuổi miễn phí. Hai người lớn chỉ được đi kèm 1 trẻ em.
 Từ 06 – 11 tuổi mua 50% giá tour (xe một ghế ngồi, một phấn ăn, vé tham quan, ngủ chung với bố mẹ.
 Từ 12 tuổi trở lên: giá vé người lớn.          









*Mọi nhu cầu vui long liên hệ.*
*CÔNG TY TỔ CHỨC HỘI NGHỊ, SỰ KIỆN VÀ DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ HÒA BÌNH*
*Trụ sở chính: 42 Phan Văn Trị, Đống Đa, Hà Nội*
*VP làm việc: Số 39 Phố An trạch I, Đoàn Thị Điểm, Đống Đa, HN*
*VP đại diện Tp. Hồ Chí Minh: Số 13 Đường Cù Lao, phường 2, Quận Phú Nhuận – T.p HCM*
*T: (08)35171797 , 35171252, 35170572*
*F: (08) 35170447*
*M: 0913.881.598 Mr.Đức Thắng*
*E: Tours.hcm@hoabinhtourist.com Y:Hoabinhtourist.hcm2*
*www.hoabinhtourist.com; www.tochucsukienvietnam.com*

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

tham quan chợ nổi nét sinh hoạt văn hóa đặc sắc của cư dân vùng sông nước.

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

vui hè cùng Hoabinhtourist.

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Trải nghiệm miền tây cùng Hoabinhtourist.

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

thăm quan miền tây cùng Hoabinhtourist.

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

khám phá việt cùng hoabinhtourist

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Up cho ngày mới.

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Khám phá Việt cùng Hoabinhtourist.

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Khám phá Việt cùng hoabinhtourist.

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

khám phá việt cùng hoabinhtourist.

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Du xuân cùng Hoabinhtourist

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

du xuân cùng hoabinhtourist

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Du lịch tết cùng Hoabinhtourist

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Du lịch việt cùng Hoabinhtourist

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Up cho ngày mới

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Up cho ngay moi

----------

